# Menards sucks!!!!



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Everytime i get bagged salt, i buy the 80lb bags from menards. they have a per pallet price that is cheaper than by the bag. 

WELL apparently in all the wisdom and crookedness that is menards, they cancel the per pallet pricing when there is a snow or ice event in the area!!! how low is that! Oh hey, we might sell a lot of this stuff, lets get rid of the discount on bulk pricing so we make more money. I was let down. told them to keep the salt. appearantly another guy was going to buy 10 pallets and walked out also. so they lost 12 pallets of salt sales today. good going buttholes:realmad:


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

As a contractor would it not be your position to raise your price to a prospect customer that calls last minute? And better yet shouldn't your stock of salt be plenty full?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a shock to you? Menards has always sucked. They always will. Go buy your salt from anywhere else. I'm sure there are tons of supply houses that would carry it and probably be way cheaper anyway.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

nixray;1675589 said:


> As a contractor would it not be your position to raise your price to a prospect customer that calls last minute? And better yet shouldn't your stock of salt be plenty full?


i understand what you are saying. but, THE STORM WAS OVER A TOTAL OF 6 HOURS BY THE TIME I WALKED INTO THE STORE. The last minute had come and gone. i was purchasing for future. i have enough salt to last 2 more runs. i dont NEED salt today, i was just getting it.

so there.

AND BY THE WAY, CALLED BOMGAARS, asked if they gave price breaks for a pallet over just a bag. said 4.39 for a 50 lb bag of rock salt. 50 cents cheaper per bag than menards. no hassle. I bought 2 pallets.

and another guy was in menards, walked out when he heard the b.s. he was buying 10 pallets. menards lost 12 pallets of sales today congrats on that great idea. :laughing:


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh well excuse my ignorance. But yes I agree with The fact that Menards is whack


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

And not to add fuel to the fire, but Menards doesn't care the least that they lost 12 pallets today. They will sell them somewhere. Your have to order 500 for them to really care. Welcome to the black hole know as big business


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GSS LLC;1675577 said:


> Everytime i get bagged salt, i buy the 80lb bags from menards. they have a per pallet price that is cheaper than by the bag.
> 
> WELL apparently in all the wisdom and crookedness that is menards, they cancel the per pallet pricing when there is a snow or ice event in the area!!! how low is that! Oh hey, we might sell a lot of this stuff, lets get rid of the discount on bulk pricing so we make more money. I was let down. told them to keep the salt. appearantly another guy was going to buy 10 pallets and walked out also. so they lost 12 pallets of salt sales today. good going buttholes:realmad:


Should bought on Black Friday was selling 80lbs bag for same price as 50lb bags


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I know that every market is different but here I would't ever consider buying salt from a big box store. Do you guys have any wholesale landscape yards that sell salt? Just curious I would think that there is a place where you can get salt cheaper than your customers can buy it. I know menards doesn't offer any price break on anything for contractors over regular customers. They just push their annual rebate program that's it. They tried to tell me how they could supply us brick pavers and save us a bunch. When I asked what the price break was they said it was they same for all , but showed me a book of all these product that I could earn rebates on. All the salt suppliers we have ever dealed with cut the price for full pallets. If you find a supplier other than a retail store they get to know you and actually want your business plus the hours are usually suited to this line of work.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

80 s are crazy had to get that out I can get 50 s same price per pound. So here is what you can do. Get a price from a local company big or small. Take the print out to Menards Lowes or Home dep and they should match the price plus beat it by 10 percent if its the same product. But you might have to get 50 pounders not a lot places carry 80s.We do this often on lumber and have done it in a jam with rock salt. Good luck


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

If you want to get back with them in a fun way buy a season product something lighter hopefully than rock salt. Buy a lot of it and then take it back right after they cant sell it anymore! Study the return policy first but they will have no choice but to return it!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Mega cab;1675765 said:


> If you want to get back with them in a fun way buy a season product something lighter hopefully than rock salt. Buy a lot of it and then take it back right after they cant sell it anymore! Study the return policy first but they will have no choice but to return it!


oh boy, if i had the free time, a couple grand worth of inflatable yard christmas decorations. hahaahhaahaah!!!!


----------

